# will my husband get work as an electrician in paphos?



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi there,
we are planning a move to pafos in 2010. my husband is a fully qualified electrician. Honest, reliable and very hardworking. our plan is to have my mum ( she's been there for five years) hand out business cards everywhere she goes and also at the expats club, a few weeks before we go out. ive been told that expats living over there prefer to hire a fellow englishman for any trade type work they need doing on their homes, is this true? greatful for any advice!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, 
Your husband should have no problem getting work as it is true that many ex pats do prefer to use English tradesmen.
I am sure you will love it here.


----------

